# Special Gravely underground cable/pipe installation attachment



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is one of the most interesting attachments I have ever seen for a Gravely. It is used for installing underground pipe and cable. Here is a link:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71270&item=4306916320&rd=1


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It sold for $660. I hope one of our members got it. Sure is an unusual attachment.


----------

